# Cedar Point's Pet Check



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

Now if Sadie were spayed you wouldn't have this problem at all. Are you planning on breeding your dog?


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nope, I dont plan on breeding Sadie, she will be spayed after her first heat cycle is over, I was thinking about waiting until she was 18 months old, but I dont think that I can go through with this for another cycle.

Your response didnt address any of my concerns????????????????


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Is this place your only option to board? We have a few day cares in our tri county area that will also board.. the dogs are so tired they pass out at night. Or, do you have someone you can trust to take him into their home and care for him while you are gone? You can also call your vet, or vets in your area.. and ask for references. Some have techs that will board animals for extra money. Sure they work, but they go home at lunch and care for the animal and are home at night. Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am going to look in Sandusky for something else, maybe there will be something somewhat closer to the park, that require shots!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Oooops, silly me . I just reread your post and see you are TAKING him with you.. so you are not familiar with what is there... I guess the advise still stands.. either find someplace you can trust close to home and board him where he is exercised, or check into other options there. Sorry for the oversite. It is good to have the UTD on shots, etc. requirement.. you never know what they will be exposed, too. A bordatella is a good idea .


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You can't take him with you camping?
Or if you cancel, can you rescedule for a better time for you? 

I would feel very uncomfortable leaving my boy at any place I had not seen or checked out in person. Or been referred to by people I trust.

Sorry I'm not much help but I sense your uncertainty, and in that case when it comes to my dogs, my gut tells me CANCEL.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I can take him camping with me, but during the day while we are at the park, he would need to be boarded. So he would need boarding from 10:00 am till 11:00 pm.

I would be there to check on him anytime I want and walk him myself to get exercise. I have been looking elswhere and I am going to spend the day trying to figure something out, and If I cant I am going to have to cancel my trip.

You would think that Cedar Point would require shots atleast. I do have to admit though that every dog park that I have gone to so far, never really checked or ask for anything, they havent even checked for licenses.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't use such a facility. I would want to make sure that vax or titers are required for all.... that is SO important. I also would not leave mine where I couldn't inspect the facilities ..... for cleanliness, see the personnel interacting with the dogs, and for safety. Also, I would not leave my kids in a place where they are confined to a cage and not allowed the opportunity to exercise and interact. There are many red flags with this arrangement. I think your uneasiness is telling you that.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Does your veterinarian offer boarding? If not, maybe they could recommend a good facility?

The place you mentioned, I would avoid like the plague.


----------

